# 24 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

24 Days Till Halloween
10/07/2013

*Random Records - Fright (1960)
Random Records - Horror (1960)
Random Records - Nightmare (1960)
Random Records - Terror (1960)*
Here are the Richard Taylor albums I was dreading a bit. On “Fright”, Taylor reads “The Fall of the House of Usher”. His pacing is good, but his voice is a near-whisper throughout, and as such, his reading voice hardly varies in pitch. He also seems to struggle with a word here and there. His thick accent (“House of Ushah!”) doesn’t help, nor does the mysterious yet repetitive music. The reader on “Horror” (“The Black Cat”) is more skilled, accompanied by organ music. On “Nightmare”, we get “The Tell-Tale Heart” (a good reading!) and “The Pit and the Pendulum” in a tenor voice with weird electric guitar accompaniment. The reader has a good “I’m slowly going mad” voice, which fits “Tell-Tale” well, but not “Pit”. Taylor returns on “Terror”, reading “The Masque of the Red Death” and “The Premature Burial” … the one tale I haven’t heard several times. “Da figyah was to-wall and go-waunt” … that accent is a hoot.

*Scary Stories - Turn Out the Lights! (2004)*
Nice to hear newer renditions of classic stories. There are some famous ones like “The Red Ribbon” and “The Monkey’s Paw”. It also tells the stories of Dracula and Jekyll and Hyde, modified to make it easy for kids to understand. There’s no background music – there are a few sound effects. All tracks are narrated by the same guy, and he does a good job.


----------

